# Just had my girls spayed-need some advice on aftercare :)



## Jordan (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello,

I just had my two female rabbits spayed today. They have been home for 4 or 5 hours now, but they look like they are in pain to me. I've never had a rabbit fixed before so I'm not sure what is normal, but they have been sitting in the same places basically since I brought them home. The vet didn't give me any pain meds for them, I asked about it but the lady at the desk said they wouldn't need it. I have some metacam left over from a previous trip to the vet, should I give them a little bit or should I just let them be? I've never really been one to self medicate my pets, but to me it seems insane to cut something open, sew it back up, and then not give anything for the pain...but like I said, I've never done this before so I don't really know what to do... My main concern is that one of them hasn't eaten anything since she has been home and the other will only eat lettuce. I also have some critical care food, I could try giving them that first?:?Please Help!


----------



## Amy27 (Jul 3, 2010)

Mine stayed in the same position when I brought them home because they were drugged up. However, your rabbit should have pain medication. I would call the vet and say they seem in pain and you want some pain medication. I will let a mod say whether you should give the metacam or not. How old is it? 

Have you tried to hold a piece of lettuce or hay up to the rabbits mouth that hasn't eaten anything yet? I personally wouldn't use the critical care yet. It can take some time for them to start eating. But I found that if I held it up in front of their face for a few seconds, I could get them to eat something. You can also soak the lettuce in water before giving it to them. The lettuce will absorb some water so when they eat the lettuce, they are getting more water.


----------



## Jordan (Jul 3, 2010)

No, I haven't tried getting the other bunny to eat - She is a rescue and is still very fearful of people, I was afraid I would stress her out more . If I don't see her eat soon I will definately try though, soaking in the water is a good idea. They are both 7 months. Thank you so much!


----------



## Amy27 (Jul 3, 2010)

If she doesn't eat right now or you think it will stress her out. I wouldn't worry about it. Especially if she would get jumpy at you coming that close. Spaying is a major surgery and can time some time for them to start eating. I bet tomorrow you will see her eating. It could be the drugged state too that is making her just sit there and not eat. A mod will come a long soon and give you more advice. 

However, I would call the vet and demand pain meds. They probably gave some after surgery but it will wear off in like 12 hours I believe. After that the buns will need you to give them some pain meds. I know it is hard when the vet tells you they don't need any. But I would raelly try to get some. I have been through 4 surgeries with my 2 rabbits, 2 of which were spays and I always had pain meds given to me. I believe they were on pain meds for about 5 days after surgery.

ETA: I just wanted to say I know how stressful this can be. I would watch my animals like crazy. Probably more then I should have wondering why they were laying like this or why they aren't eating or drinking. I hope they both starting eating for you soon so you don't have to worry anymore <hugs>


----------



## Amy27 (Jul 3, 2010)

Jordan, this is our thread from the library on spaying and neutering. Hopefully it will help http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12040&forum_id=10


----------



## Jordan (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay, thank you soooo much for all of your advice. It has helped a lot. I was so worried about them this whole day lol. I will call the vet in the morning and talk to them about it, and will go read the thread right now. Thanks again!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 3, 2010)

I would try to get some pain meds in the morning. If that doesn't work, baby motrin (or other liquid ibuprofen) can also be used.

As for the eating, it's not uncommon for them to not want to eat. As long as she's pooping, drinking, and peeing normally, I wouldn't sorry about it yet--I know the rule is that if they don't eat in 24 hours it's considered an emergency, but that's not really a hard and fast rule where spays are concerned. Definitely tell the vet in the morning that they haven't eaten.

If the metacam is less than 6 mo old, it's ok to use.

You can give them heat sources--like a heating pad (with cord hidden), rice sock, water bottle.

They may also have gassy tummies from the GI shutting down during the surgery and recovery. This happened with Benjamin after his neuter--we had to give him several doses of gas meds after his neuter before he'd start eating. You can get the baby liquid gas meds (simethicone) and give 1mL/hr for 3hrs, followed by a 3hr break. I'd also offer them a bowl full of pedialyte, which is tasty and encourages them to drink, then their GI gets hydrated and starts moving, and they poop and eat.

good luck tonight!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 3, 2010)

Here's some dosing info
http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rx/drugcalc.html

I wouldn't give aspirin after a surgery, and never give acetaminophen.


----------

